# for fans of ambient metal



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

check out a band called *shells. the new album is beautiful :argie:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Excellent shout! LOVE *shels!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

personal favourites are conference of the birds and water. im gona have to go on a massive *shels binge and buy all their cds off their website - been into them for ages and havn't got round to buying any cds!!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

theres a few good bands on their label, *shelsmusic http://www.shelsmusic.com/


----------

